# Big guys



## alaft61ri

Iam loooking into buying a k335 or 342. 343 mostly with eight wheels know some i see say DC can i run that i have AC power. Two the track i have standard curve track 3 whats a decent one and average price i see them and there all over the place . thanks 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

If you buy a 342 hold out for the 5 wire 1952 version, it is the best of the link coupler versions. If you buy a 343 make sure it is the 1953 or 1954 version with the reverse unit in the tender. Assuming you plan to run it often stay away from the later versions with the reverse unit in the cab mounted to the back of the motor. All these engines I have listed have universal motors so they run on AC or DC. Many of the earlier 342 engines (prior to 1952) have DC motors and will not run on AC. If an engine was made with a knuckle coupler it has a universal motor.
Price depends on condition and number of bidders. I would expect a top condition 343 to cost at least $250. Nice looking and operating but not collector quality, less than that.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks i saw a k 336 around 350. And someone had a k335 599 or best offer for the most part i saw 250 to 300. Actually i was hoping to find a junker and go threw it my self i like projects. Did see a chassie think was 335 not sure they wanted 100. Just for a chassie. Thanks al


----------



## alaft61ri

Also this has nothing todo with trains but like to share pic you know i do wood working as a hobby made this for my nephew


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a nice riding toy.
I was answering for the 0-8-0 engine. If you want the 4-8-4 Northern get a 336, a good one would be close to $300. Maybe Flyernut has one he is looking to sell, I know he has a lot of Northerns.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok either one is fine with me and thanks on this newer form how do you private message.


----------



## AmFlyer

Click on the icon that is your screen logo in the upper right. Select Conversations from the menu that appears, the click on Start Conversation.


----------



## mopac

Al I agree with Tom on a DC engine. If the cab number ends in DC it is a DC ONLY.

Nice plane you built.

Most really nice 336 will be close to 400.00. I paid 425.00 for mine but its as nice as you will find.
I am talking about paint and graphics. Make sure it has the large motor or stay around 300.00.
Most 336 will have the large motor. But not all. I bought a really nice 332AC for around 250. It has
the small motor but that is all they made them with. Nothing wrong with the small motor. I was
running my 332AC this morning. I have 5 northerns now, Losing track of which ones I have.

Here is my 342. Pretty nice. Paid around 125, but that was really a deal. Figure 140 to 150. A nice 343 will be over 200.00











Here is my 336.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks and thanks for the info

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, I agree with Mopac on pricing of a collector quality 336. I was estimating something about two steps below that in response to your comments about looking for a project.


----------



## alaft61ri

Yea just saw one on ebay wanted 485. Or best offer.


----------



## mopac

Al, at 485 I would keep looking. Or offer 400 and maybe go up a bit if it is nice.


----------



## Big Ed

alaft61ri said:


> Also this has nothing todo with trains but like to share pic you know i do wood working as a hobby made this for my nephew
> View attachment 551785
> View attachment 551786


NIce, 
Depending on his age, you better watch that he doesn't try to fly off a hill with that.


----------



## flyernut

Can't add too much to the conversation.. I paid $375 for my K335 with no rolling stock, I paid approx $300 for my 332AC, again no rolling stock, and I paid $175 for my near perfect 336, complete with all rolling stock. I know, I stole that one, and the funny thing was it was listed here on the forum for many weeks, no one wanted it....I now have all the rolling stock for the 332 and K335. I had the K335 as a kid....But to add to the talk, whatever you pay, just remember that you want one that is COMPLETE, and not MISSING ANY PARTS!!. If you need a boiler front or rear trailing truck, CA-CHING!!!!.. Make sure the tender has all the steps if the price of the item is high.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks guys i went back on read that one he said it hasn't been tested and not sure if it runs so i will keep looking.


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> Ok thanks guys i went back on read that one he said it hasn't been tested and not sure if it runs so i will keep looking.


$485 is a rip-off, he's fishing for a buyer who doesn't know/understand AF.


----------



## mopac

I agree. I felt like an idiot paying 425.00 for mine. At least it was tested and runs
and smokes good. Al, there is one on ebay now for 249.00 that is tested, runs, smokes.
Engine paint is ok, tender a little rough paint and should be redone. Large motor. Good
luck on finding one.


----------



## alaft61ri

And they are a beautiful looking engine.
Al


mopac said:


> Al I agree with Tom on a DC engine. If the cab number ends in DC it is a DC ONLY.
> 
> Nice plane you built.
> 
> Most really nice 336 will be close to 400.00. I paid 425.00 for mine but its as nice as you will find.
> I am talking about paint and graphicspm. Make sure it has the large motor or stay around 300.00.
> Most 336 will have the large motor. But not all. I bought a really nice 332AC for around 250. It has
> the small motor but that is all they made them with. Nothing wrong with the small motor. I was
> running my 332AC this morning. I have 5 northerns now, Losing track of which ones I have.
> 
> Here is my 342. Pretty nice. Paid around 125, but that was really a deal. Figure 140 to 150. A nice 343 will be over 200.00
> 
> View attachment 551787
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 336.
> 
> View attachment 551788


That is beautiful.


----------



## alaft61ri

Yes saw that one threw in bid for 249.00 will see 9 other biders looking at it still has six days left.


----------



## mopac

Thats the one I saw. I am watching that one. Not to buy but to see what they are selling for in that condition.
I like to stay up with pricing so I know a deal when I see one. I did not get a deal 0n my 336, and I knew it, but I fell in love with it when I saw it. I am the deal man but tough to get a deal on everything.
Sometimes you just have to buck up if you want something or you might not get one.
And I agree with flyernut, buy one that is complete.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac what is it with you and bargains? I am referring to that 342 you paid 125.00 for. Like I said a few posts back, I could pay you for things I want and still be money ahead. Nice looking 342.
I won't even mention that 336 since I don't have any Northerns. About this time last year, before covid, I did find a very nice 336, no tender but otherwise complete, in an antique store that I check regularly. There is a booth renter there that is a retired DR. and travels all over. Besides being an AF collector, he will bring his excess to his booth to sell. He had the 336 priced at 380.00. I left an offer of 350.00. They couldn't get a hold of the guy that day. They know me there so they promised to keep trying to get a hold of the Doc. 2 weeks went by. I inquired again and was told the Doc had died!! The booth had been cleaned out and all items were now in the home collection for estate evaluation. I gave up.
I am reminded of a Willie Nelson song that talks about there are more old drunks alive than old Doctors. He was just 66.

Kenny


----------



## mopac

My little brothers Doc told him he needed to change a few things. My brother said Doc I will dance on
your grave. You are lucky you lost that one. A tender will cost 89 to 100. Thanks for the comments on my little 342.
It's a nice engine. LOL, I have not run it. I have a few engines I have bought and not run yet. I am way behInd.

I doubt my brother got to dance on Doc's grave. My brother died in his early 50s from cancer.
He got robbed some. He loved cars from the 60s. He had a 66 black GTO that was a beauty.
He had a 69 Buick Skylark GS that was nice and others. He was going through my dad's garage and found a set of gauges and my Sun Tach I had in my 65 GTO. He was so excited to put them in his 66 GTO. He was a good little brother.


----------



## alaft61ri

Iam bidding on another one it started at 186. Hes not sure it runs hasnt tested it. Iam up to 201. Still have 5 days ..will see also went to my hobby shop and bought this for a duce. Here is a pick. Sorry 2nd pic came out lousy


----------



## MitchR

alaft61ri said:


> Iam loooking into buying a k335 or 342. 343 mostly with eight wheels know some i see say DC can i run that i have AC power. Two the track i have standard curve track 3 whats a decent one and average price i see them and there all over the place . thanks
> Al


No, DC will not run at all from an AC transformer. Also, I’ve never heard of any way AC & DC can be run on the same track simultaneously. In a pinch, you could isolate a section of track so do it can be powered from either a transformer of a DC Power Pack.
✌


----------



## AmFlyer

With Gilbert trains all engines can be run on the same track as long as the track is powered with DC. Almost all Gilbert engines have universal motors with a reversing unit. Just interrupt track power to reverse the engine. A few 0-8-0 and 4-8-4 Gilbert engines were made with permanent magnet field DC motors. Just use the DPDT switch to reverse these engines.


----------



## mopac

Al your new switcher looks nice. Congrats.
Good luck on the other engine.


----------



## alaft61ri

Well lost out on two 336 first one sold for 405. ? Second one wasnt as nice not tested he wasnt sure of motor size somes rust and dings and stuff. So i put in a max bid of 260. It sold for 265. Plus 15. Shipping l was at my other job so when i left time was running couldnt get on the phone fast enough. O well keep on looking.

Al


----------



## mopac

Be patient. There is one out there with your name on it.


----------



## alaft61ri

Yes i will be patient there is a 335 for 278. Plus 15. For shipp know bidding . not sure.


----------



## mopac

I do think every AF collector should have a Northern. I have at least one 332, 335, and a 336.
I like them all the same. I really do not think one is better than another. They are all Northerns.
Get one you like the condition and price. Good luck.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks i think i am leaning towards that one 335 for 278.00
Al


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac I don't have a northern simply because I think they are over priced. I'd rather buy Hudson's I don't have. Just my opinion. Would I like one? Sure but am not willing to pay whatever the seller or auction price is. Obviously I don't know how many Gilbert made but since they are plenty for sale on eBay they must have made many and yet the price is still up there. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Following Kenny’s point, if we are willing to spend $400 to $500 for a Northern then I ask if you are a collector or an operator. If the point of the purchase is to fill out a collection then buy a good one, with the OW or OB. If the objective is to operate it on the layout then I recommend considering a modern FlyerChief Northern. They were cataloged in 2016 in a large number of road names and paint schemes for $499. I got mine with the customary discount for $425. These are good looking engines made from new tooling and run either conventional or with the controller or with the iPhone App.
Here is mine on the layout.


----------



## alaft61ri

Those ar really nice.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

It is basically the same as the new Berkshire that Mopac just acquired. Now that the Megasteam smoke fluid is in hand I expect we will see a video in this thread of the Berk shortly.


----------



## mopac

Tom, you are a mind reader. I am getting ready to do a video with my new NKP Berkshire.
Al, Tom might be correct. You may want to get a NEW FlyerChief Berkshire instead of a
Gilbert Northern. I can not disagree with him. They are very nice and they do alot of things.
You will see in the soon video from me. Lionel makes these in 2 versions. FlyerChief and
Legacy. Mine is a FlyerChief. You can still get one from Charles RO.com. 289.00 plus 9.00
shipping. The Legacy is about 539.00. Legacy has lit marker lights, an engineer and fireman
figures, even better sound card, and metal wire handrails. And probably more stuff. You can
see more on YOUTUBE videos. I do not know if they will last another 70 years like a Gilbert
Northern will.


----------



## AmFlyer

A Berk is also a great purchase for an operating layout, and amazingly low priced. I was suggesting to buy a new FlyerChief Northern rather than a Gilbert 336 for operating on a layout. We are cued up for the Berk video.


----------



## mopac

I had a video done of the Berk. Having problems uploading to YouTube. The SD card is not holding
itself in slot. I am having to hold it in. I have a new SD card. I will use it and do another video.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks for the info
Al


----------



## alaft61ri

I was reading on the 335 and there is a k335 as i understand the only difference is how the knuckle coupler is mounted one with revit and other is a wrap around metal. Is this right. Thanks 
Al


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> I was reading on the 335 and there is a k335 as i understand the only difference is how the knuckle coupler is mounted one with revit and other is a wrap around metal. Is this right. Thanks
> Al


The only 335 I know of is the K335, "k" meaning knuckle coupler..But I'm more ofter wrong than right.


----------



## alaft61ri

In the k line it state 335 and k 335. But it didnt say what the diff. Thanks .
Al


----------



## mopac

I do not know for sure. I do know the K is for KNUCKLE COUPLER.
I have a K335, LOL, maybe 2 of them. I have 5 northerns. I do not
remember all the cab numbers. I know I have 2 332AC. At least 1
336 and at least 1 K355. Thats 4. So probably another K335.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks there is a 335 for sale ebay for 278. Plus 13. For shipping . two things hasnt been tested and tranz is selling it i dont trust them. So thats way i havnt bought it its been there for a while.
Al


----------



## mopac

I would keep looking. I do not trust Tranz either. They over grade their locomotives.
I bought some cars from them and that was fine.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> I would keep looking. I do not trust Tranz either. They over grade their locomotives.
> I bought some cars from them and that was fine.


I don't trust them either..I bought a used front truck from them and when I got it, it was all bent out of shape, plain garbage!!!


----------



## AmFlyer

The K335 was made in 1952 only. It was replaced in 1953 with the 336. K335's can have either a small or large motor. There was not a 335. The coupler variation you refer to is an early first run knuckle coupler that was made with a flat vertical side on the shank. This allowed it to be riveted to the truck. This coupler variation is rare, I have seen pictures but never saw one in person.


----------



## Chuck7612

alaft61ri said:


> I was reading on the 335 and there is a k335 as i understand the only difference is how the knuckle coupler is mounted one with revit and other is a wrap around metal. Is this right. Thanks
> Al


Yes, but I have seen conflicting information about the motor. One source said the K335 came in large motor or small motor versions and the other source said only one motor was offered I had one previously and it had the large motor.


----------



## AmFlyer

My K335, picture below, has the small motor. I think there could be some confusion in the sources about the armatures. All the 1952 K325's and K335's used a new armature design with a much narrower pole gap. The only difference between large and small is the number of plates in the armature stack. Even the small motors are a different design than the previous steamer motors.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom I do like your K335. Very nice. Simply because I want to stick with Gilbert engines, and if I could force myself to spend 300.00-400.00 on a Northern, I'd buy a Gilbert before buying the more modern Flyer Chief 6015. Nothing visually wrong with it. In fact, pretty sharp looking and it has all those modern functions. Given the fact that both are close in price, I'd still buy the K335. After watching mopac's Flyer Chief Berkshire and considering the price point, and the fact that I would be running it, that is where I would go if I were to vary from Gilbert engines. As mopac pointed out, that K335, and all other Gilbert Northerns, are still running after 60-70 years. Just my opinion and preference. Besides, I got more Hudsons to buy. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

When I was building my larger Christmas layouts I always had a minimum of five steam engines on it. A 4 piece 302, a 312AC, a 322AC a 332AC and a 342. I like them all. Also had duplicates of each engine under the layout so if one developed a problem I could make a quick swap and fix it later. Also used AH101 transformers with the wired handhelds on 25' coiled cables so kids and visiting operators could walk around the layout.
Were I to build another of the large complex Christmas layouts I would use FlyerChief engines. Three main reasons. First, all the track sectionalizing for running three trains at the same time can be eliminated. This is a really big deal, it would take me a full day during the build to get all the track blocks just the way I wanted them for multi train operation. Second, the wireless remotes allow more freedom to walk around the layout. Third, the sounds. The kids like the bells, whistles and crew talk.


----------

